# Questions Apple TV 2 jailbreak



## Tosay (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai dans l'idée de m'acheter une ATV2 mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en cet appareil. J'ai regardé quelques test sur le net et pour l'instant, le système a l'air très fermé et met d'une aucune utilité... aucune sauf si je le jailbreak 

Avant de poser mes questions, je vous cite une liste de mes joujous

- PC avec XP 7 (90% de mes films, musiques, photos sur un disque dur externe car je n'ai pas assez de place sur mon interne)
- iPhone 4
- iPad 2

J'ai aussi un iTouch et un iNano mais je ne compte pas les utiliser avec l'AppTV

Voici donc les fonctionnalités que je recherche sur mon ATV* après jailbreak. *Si vous pouvez me dire lesquelles sont possible, ça serait gentil  :

1°) accéder au contenue de mon DD externe branché sur mon PC (films, musiques...) dans une format commun (.avi,...)

2°) mode mirroir de mon iPad 2 pour pouvoir jouer à mes jeux sur ma TV, regarder mes photos, regarder des films .avi que j'ai installé dans un lecteur sur mon iPad.... (c'est possible sans jailbreak ? )

3°) surfer sur internet directement sur ma TV et me servir de mon iPad comme clavier

Je pense que c'est tout 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et je vous souhaite à tous un Joyeux Nolwen


----------



## prozac86 (26 Décembre 2011)

Accéder au contenu de ton ordi et/ou du disque dur: 
possible après jailbreak en installant plex mediaserver ou xbmc sur ton ordi et sur l'aTV
possible sans jailbreak également en installant la même chose puis en streamant le contenu vers ton ipad puis vers l'aTV par airplay

Mode mirroir: possible sans jailbreak (c'est ce que je fais pour l'instant)

Surfer: jailbreak


----------



## Tosay (26 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !

Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi on ne peut pas surfer directement via l'iPad sur la télé ...


Si je suis en mode miroir , le contenue de mon iPad sera retransmis sur ma Tv ?  Et donc si je vais sur safari avec mon iPad j'aurai la page internet sur la Tv ? Non ?


Et dernière question : si je lance un film en .avi sur mon iPad (avec un lecteur prévu pour) et que j'active le mode miroir , le rendu sur la Tv est assez bon ou tout pixelisé ?


Merci encore pour ta réponse


----------



## prozac86 (26 Décembre 2011)

Alors si effectivement tu peux surfer sur le web comme tu l'entends dans ta réponse.
Je pensais que tu voulais que ton explorateur prenne tout l'écran de ta TV et que seul le clavier soit présent sur l'ipad.
Seul souci: Safari ne prends pas la récopie écran en plein ecran, tu auras donc Safari (ou une autre appli iPad) en 4/3 sur ta télé.

Alors par contre il ne faut pas confondre mode mirroir (recopie d'écran de l'iPad sur la TV) et Airplay.
Airplay, intégré à de nombreuses applis vidéos (pour ma part j'utilise PlayerX et aussi Plex), te permet de streamer une video depuis ton iPad (ou autre iDevice) vers ta TV, et te laisse le choix de faire d'autres choses pendant ce temps là!

En général le rendu est bon si la video qui est sur ton iPad est de bonne qualité.
Dans mon cas, avec Plex ou Airvideo, cela dépend de l'encodage fait par mon ordi vers l'iPad, qui est ensuite retransférer vers l'aTV.

Mais étant utilisateur "amoureux" de Plex, je risque de jailbreaker mon aTV dans pas longtemps!!


----------



## Tosay (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses Prozac 

Dommage pour le 4/3 de safari....

Et merci aussi pour le nom des applis vidéos . Je garde ça sous la main et je les télécharge une fois que je reçois mon ATV


----------



## prozac86 (28 Décembre 2011)

Pas de souci!
Si tu as d'autres questions, faut pas hésiter, même par MP.

J'en suis un peu au même stade de recherche et de refléxion: jouer avec les possibilités actuelles, jailbreak ou pas,...


----------



## idefix84 (28 Décembre 2011)

Franchement cela ne mérite pas réflexion: Jailbreak direct.
C'est une solution extrêmement facile qui apporte beaucoup de liberté.
Mes films HD en 1080p passe en wifi de mon NAS à mon ATV2 puis ensuite sur le lcd 46p nickel (avec xbmc).


----------



## Laubuntu (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir 

Je me permet de m'incruster parce que je me suis renseigné rapidement sur les Apple TV aujourd'hui, est ce que quelqu'un arriverait à me faire un résumé rapide ?

Par exemple, j'ai une télévision à laquelle est reliée un home cinéma.
J'ai un iPad, un Macbook, un iTouch et un PC portable avec iTunes installé dessus.

Est ce que je pourrai bien : 
- lire de la musique de n'importe quel appareil, tout ça en wifi ?
- lire des films de mes appareils ? (je crois que là est le problème avec l'apple tv, mais le jailbreak le règle, non ?)
- regarder des photos à partir de mes iDevices ?


Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Tosay (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Bon, finalement pour l'Apple TV je crois que je vais m'en passer 

- Pour le transfert du contenu de mon DD vers la télé, j'utilise ma PS3
- Pour le mode miroir , je vais acheter un adaptateur HDMI ( l'utilisation que j'en ai ne sera que occasionnelle donc un cable ne me dérange pas )

Petite question cependant (désolé si c'est du H.S) :

1) Avec la cable HDMI, l'écran est en 4/3 ou plus grand que sur un AppTV ?
2) Y'a-t-il un réglage à effectuer sur l'ipad pour transmettre l'image sur la TV (toujours via HDMI) ?
3) TOUT l'iPad sera retransmis sur la TV ? Même les vidéos divx sur des lecteurs installé sur l'ipad (comme AVPlayer,...) ?


----------



## Rem64 (30 Décembre 2011)

Attention, le jailbreak ne règle pas tout encore. Il faut qu'il soit disponible. 

En clair, le mode miroir depuis un ipad 2 n'est dispo qu'avec le iOS 5 sur l'apple tv. Or ce dernier n'est pas encore jailbreakable en mode untethered c'est à dire avec la capacité de redémarrer sans utiliser un ordo et un outil de démarrage comme seasonpass. 

Sinon pour répondre à Laubuntu la réponse aux 3 points est oui!


----------



## zouille83 (1 Janvier 2012)

Salut à tous et meilleurs vux.J envisage également de m'acheter l'ATV2 en espérant que le 3 ne sorte pas d'ici qq jours.
J'ai l'intention de le jailbreaker pour en profiter au maximum mais j ai qq petites question avant .


On parle de : 
- xbmc, plex, atvFlash et nito : quelle est la différence entre toute ces "appli"?


Sinon , qu'elle et le plus adapté pour lire mes mkv 1080 sur la télé même  si ils sont downscaler en 720.( j ai pas envie de les compresser)


J'ai un iMac 27 ou se trouvent les mkv, et sur un DD ext brancher au Mac , j ai également un ipad2






Merci de vos conseils .


----------



## Rem64 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et Bonne Année à toi aussi,

Les applis que tu cites sont différentes. En effet, tu as des lecteurs et des interfaces applis.
Je m'explique.

XBMC est un media center qui est capable de lire les vidéos dans la plupart des formats y compris les mkv en 720p. Tu peux customizer cette appui en y apportant des modules comme icefilms qui te permet de lire des films en direct megaupload par exemple. L'un des avantage de XBMC c'est que tu peux lire des contenus a partir d'un disque dur NAS ou d'un simple partage de dossier samba (exception faite du partage sous Mac OS X Lion qui n'est pas compatible)

Plex est plus simple, il ne lit que les films a partir d'un serveur (petit logiciel a installer sur un PC ou Mac). Le style est assez épuré et pratique a utiliser. Cependant il est moins souple qu'XBMC apres pour des personnes qui ne souhaitent pas passer trop de temps a optimiser leur plateforme c'est idéal!

NitoTV par contre n'est pas une appui comparable. Il s'agit d'un équivalent de Cydia pour Apple TV2. En clair NitoTV ne sert qu'a installer depuis l'internet les applications comme xbmc et d'autres tweak pour l'appleTV. Il s'agit en clair d'un apple store orienté jailbreak. 
Contrairement à l'iphone lorsqu'on le jailbreak, il est possible de mettre Cydia en même temps sur son iphone. L'AppleTV n'installe rien une fois jailbreakée. En clair, il faut installer NitoTV par le biais de ligne de commandes simples.

C'est là qu'intervient ATV Flash. Il s'agit d'un logiciel payant qui offre une alternative a NitoTV en s'installant sur l'appletv par de simples clips depuis son pc ou mac. Lorsuqe c'est fait, un menu  s'affiche et il est alors possible d'installer ensuite xbmc et plex. De plus Firecore qui développe ATVFlash y a ajouté des applis comme Couchsurfer, lastFM, MediaPlayer...
Ah oui petit détail c'est payant mais vous pourrez le trouver en torrent dans les bonnes bay afin de le tester avant d'acheter.

Voila j'espère que j'ai été assez clair.


----------



## zouille83 (2 Janvier 2012)

merci a toi
Explication vraiment très claire , j'ai bien compris les différences et l&#8217;intérêt de chacune d'elles.

 Au final rien n&#8217;empêche d'installé XBME et Plex . XBMC ne me fait pas peur , mais ce que je chercher au final c'est une utilisation simple une fois configuré pour pouvoir lire mes films. Comme je ne suis pas souvent la , il faut que ce soit simple d'utilisation pour les enfants et madame , la config après c'est pour moi.
 Concernant plex , je pense que la partie serveur ne doit pas consommé beaucoup de ressource, j'ai assez de ram sur l'imac, en plus j'ai déjà un logiciel serveur : Air playit qui doit fonctionner de la même façon.

Je suppose que l'ATV ne peux pas recevoir de DD externe en USB .

Le plus important diront nous, c'est que j'arrive a lire mes film en 1080 même si il ne s'affiche qu'en 720 car je n'ai pas envie de les recompresser juste pour l'ATV bien que la différence ne doit pas être flagrante sur un 82cm ( et gain de place en plus).

Encore merci pour ton explication , maintenant j'ai plus qu'a commander le bébé.

Au fait pense tu qu'il serais raisonnable d'attendre un peu pour une nouvelle version de l'ATV ou je me lance maintenant ( je veux bien attendre un mois mais pas plus sinon c'est des coup a ne jamais l'acheter en attendant toujours mieux)

PS : Je sais qu'il n'y a pas de DD dans l'ATV mais quelle est la place dispo pour y installer des appli ??


----------



## Rem64 (3 Janvier 2012)

Honnêtement pour savoir s'il faut l'acheter maintenant ou pas je n'en ai aucune idée. Personnellement, à l'exception d'un upgrade en 1080p je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait être plus intéressant dans un ATV3. Je ne bosse pas chez Apple donc difficile de connaitre les secrets (d'autres sites se chargent de ça avec les succès que l'on connait).

Personnellement je trouve que rapport qualité prix, l'ATV2 jaibreakée est excellente. De plus les rumeurs tendent à pencher vers une sortie d'une TV Apple avec écran et module ATV inclus et Siri qui te parle dans ton salon. Si cela se fait ce sera pas accessible pour 120&#8364;.

Attention avec les 1080p selon l'encodage XBMC peut plus ou moins bien gérer le truc.

Enfin Plex est le plus simple d'utilisation selon moi mais la version actuelle qui est compatible avec iOS 4.4.4 (eq iOS5 pour ATV) et dont les détails à l'install sont disponibles ICI est peu stable. Déjà que j'avais des problèmes de tenue de connexion entre mon mac et l'ATV sur les précédentes versions...

J'ai par contre trouvé une alternative avec PleXBMC qui marche mieux. Tu trouveras cet Add-On ICI et je l'ai trouvé plus stable que l'appli intégrée de base dans le menu. Mon conseil serait donc d'utiliser cette méthode. Cependant elle est plus chiante à configurer et t'oblige à avoir un serveur Plex avec une IP fixe sur le réseau.

Concernant la place, l'ATV2 doit (j'en suis pas sur) avoir quelque chose comme 8Go, faudrait que je regarde mais j'ai la flemme. Perso la mienne est blindée avec notamment IceFilms et iMDB qui te chargent les affiches et Fanart de grosses base de données de films et au dernières nouvelles elle était pleine à 40%.

Ah oui petit détail en ce moment l'installe de XBMC est foireuse et il faut faire des manips particulières pour réussir l'installe correctement. J'essaierai de compiler les lignes de commandes qui marchent plus tard.


----------



## zouille83 (15 Janvier 2012)

désolé pour le retard
Merci énormément pour tes réponses.

Je suis convaincu et vais donc me laisser tenter.

Une dernière question :
J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvais lire des fichiers sur un NAS avec l'ATV2 , je pense qu'il faut être JB pour ca ? tu confirme ?
Si oui , est ce que ca fonctionne avec tout les Boitier NAS ? j'ai même vu un dongle USB/RJ45 , tu crois que ca peut le faire ?

MErci a toi


----------



## pistache18 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de jailbreaker mon AppleTV et ai installé aTV Flash.

Je souhaite pouvoir lire n'importe quelle vidéo de mon iMac sur mon TV.

Pour ce faire je suppose qu'il faut installer puis parametrer Média Centrer.

L'installation de "Média center" s'est correctement déroulée mais il n'arrive pas à se connecter à mon réseau.


Je fais Média/My files/ iMac de    et un message apparait :
AFP connexion failed : réseau introuvable ou login/mot de pass incorrecte.

Je vais ensuite dans "Setting" de "Média" puis "Manage shares".

Je dois entrer le Usemame et le mot de passe de mon réseau puis le message d'erreur : "AFP connexion failed : réseau introuvable ou login/mot de pass incorrecte" réapparait.

En clair je n'arrive pas à communiquer avec mon réseau. 

Merci pour votre aide. 

Olivier.


----------



## Rem64 (16 Janvier 2012)

zouille83 a dit:


> Une dernière question :
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvais lire des fichiers sur un NAS avec l'ATV2 , je pense qu'il faut être JB pour ca ? tu confirme ?
> Si oui , est ce que ca fonctionne avec tout les Boitier NAS ? j'ai même vu un dongle USB/RJ45 , tu crois que ca peut le faire ?



Effectivement pour lire un fichier depuis un NAS il te faut une apple TV jailbreakée ce qui pour la dernière version iOS 4.4.4 (iOS 5 en sous couche) est possible en untethered (cad sans brancher en USB pour rebooter). Voir sur le site de firecore avec seasonpass pour la procédure (section Support du site de firecore)

Cependant, l'ATV seule même jailbreakée ne suffit pas. Il te faut XBMC (Plex a besoin d'un serveur spécifique et c'est pas évident d'arriver a mettre un NAS en compatibilité même si j'ai entendu dire que cela se faisait).
XBMC est capable de lire n'importe quel fichier stocké sur un NAS bien paramètré avec un partage en SMB.

normalement un USB/RJ45 devrait le faire car l'USB est un mode de chargement direct sur le disque et de configuration qui peut aussi être en RJ45 en parallèle (selon les modèles, c'est toujours pareil)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------




pistache18 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de jailbreaker mon AppleTV et ai installé aTV Flash.
> 
> ...




Pour ma part je n'ai jamais utilisé ce média center d'ATV Flash, essaie plutôt Plex ou XBMC mais fait attention car il n'est pas sur que sous Lion le partage soit bien compatible.


----------



## pistache18 (16 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci pour ta réponse, j'y suis finalement parvenu.

existe t il un forum en français qui traite des mille et une choses qu'il est possible de faire avec aTV Flash ? 

Merci beaucoup !

Olivier.


----------



## tonkin68 (16 Janvier 2012)

pistache18 a dit:


> Ok merci pour ta réponse, j'y suis finalement parvenu.
> 
> existe t il un forum en français qui traite des mille et une choses qu'il est possible de faire avec aTV Flash ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour.
va voir ici http://atv2.fr/


----------



## pistache18 (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci


----------



## zouille83 (24 Janvier 2012)

ca y est l'ATV est a la maison 
Je voulais le JB mais mon cable n'est pas compatible , snif 

Sinon , est il mieux de JB avec Seas0nPass puis installer NitoTV ou plutot ATVFlash ?

Merci a vous


----------

